# Banana seat Identification



## Runningonempty (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi all, I’ve got a couple of these NOS 727 seats by Taihei made in Japan. Can anyone tell me if they came out as standard issue on a Muscle bike?


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 20, 2021)

I be;eive those were used on some import bikes, made in Japan and imported and sold by department stores. I _think_ Ross used them on a Japan made bike they sold back then too, in Violet or Green. 

But they would be a neat seat as a replacement seat or for a custom bike, nice find.


----------



## Runningonempty (Nov 23, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> I be;eive those were used on some import bikes, made in Japan and imported and sold by department stores. I _think_ Ross used them on a Japan made bike they sold back then too, in Violet or Green.
> 
> But they would be a neat seat as a replacement seat or for a custom bike, nice find.



Cool, thanks for the info.


----------

